# لايفوتكم بضائع قمة



## الفرح عنواني (7 نوفمبر 2011)

.•°*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللِّهـ وبركاتهْ*°•.

تمـ بيع كمياتـ كبيرة منـ الفازآتـ وللَّهـ الحمد 

ولــمـ يبق الا القليلـ 

لذلكـ قررنآ تخفيضـ اسعآر الكمية المتبقية 

وهي كالتالي :


6 فازاتـ بطول 40 سمـ تقريباً -------------------> 25 ريالـ فقطـ
************************








و2 فآزآت بطول 50 سمـ تقريباً ----------------> 25 ريالـ فقطـ
************************








و2 فآزآتـ منـ الحجمـ الاصغر ------------> 20 ريالـ فقطـ
************************





************************
للتوآآصلـ

للنساء: 

0554546651

للرجالـ:

0551072422


----------

